# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Irfan CANA:POEZI ME MOTIVE BEKTASHIANE

## irfancana

ASHKU I DERVISHËVE

(ilahi kushtuar besimtarëve të devotshëm )



ç'është ky zë që po dëgjohet
me plot gjynil e plot zjarrmi,
është ilahia që po i këndohet
Sheh Iljazit dhe Sheh Bakisë?


Nëpër zemrat e dervishlinjëve
po përvlon e madhja dashuri,
ashku i pleqëve dhe i të rinjëve
n'damarë t'gjakut paska hyrë.


Nuk ka më mirë në këtë botë
edhe n'atë kur shkojmë n'xhehnet,
se të thuash zemra ç'të thotë
mos t'lëkundesh nga rruga e drejtë.


Po këndojmë për Dinin tonë
që në shpirt thellë na flenë,
nuk do t'ndalemi gjer natën vonë
amanetin ta çojmë në vend.


N'valle kërcejnë i madhi e i vog'li
gjaku n'damarë po u gufon,
nuk është pahire,por është dogri
ta madhërojmë Tarikatin tonë.



Qehret e dervishëve janë si nur
me atë ashk që po këndojnë,
i madhi jonë,po na jep destur
nga kjo rrugë,kurr mos t'lakojmë.

----------


## irfancana

PLAKU I URTË E BUJAR


(ilahi kushtuar Haxhi Shejh Iljaz Shehu- -l947)




Dëgjoni or vëllezër gjithë kah jeni
në zë të këndoni këtë ilahi,
n'shpirt e n'zemër përherë ta keni
ta madhëroni me shumë zjarrmi.


Hej dervishë po flasi rrjedhshëm
Shejh Iljazi na ishte i madh,
n'kohë t'hyrietit ushtar i zellshëm
shembullor dhe shumë bujar!


Si asqer i vyeshëm që ishte
dhuratë për n'Haxh ai e merr,
në Medresë si ylli ndriste
duke e kryer me plot nder!


Ngriti Teqen vendin e shenjtë
për shumë vite rrënjë i thuri,
pranoi detyrën dhe morri llafet
nga i madhi Shejh Adem Nuri!


Me dashuri kësaj rruge ia nisi
rrugën e zotit,plot mundim,
nëpër botë gjithkah gjezdisi
me menquri e përplot guxim.


Shumë dervishë i kanë ndihmuar
ta zgjeroj tarikatin rrufai,
me din iman të flakërruar
që e ushqente në shpirt ai!



Amanetin na la në fund
që do përcillet-mot pas moti:
-Kush në jetë mos t'ju lëkund
jeni t'bashkuar,n'rrugën e zotit!

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

> PLAKU I URTË E BUJAR
> 
> 
> (ilahi kushtuar Haxhi Shejh Iljaz Shehu- -l947)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dëgjoni or vëllezër gjithë kah jeni
> ...




Selam alejkum,
Përshëndetje, z.Irfan Cana,

Poezitë me motive bektashiane, të cilat i keni publikuar këtu, nuk janë me motive bektashiane, as që i kushtohen ndonjë udhërrëfyesi bektashi, por ato poezi i kushtohen Shejh Iljazit dhe Shejh Bakiut, babë e bir, nga Rahoveci. Këta kanë qenë dy shejlerë të ditur, të cilët i përkisnin tarikatit Rifa'i, qendra, apo teqeja amë, për Kosovë, ndodhet në Gjakovë...!

----------


## irfancana

Alejkum selam z.Mexhid,

Vërejtja me vend.Unë ato poezi moti i kam shkruar në një forum tonin lokal(Rahoveci.info,tani ardhmeria.info) me titullin "Poezi me motive fetare" kështu edhe është dashtë  të titullohet edhe aty ku po e cek ti,por djali i cili i ka bart nëpër Forume shqiptare... me lejen time-ka shtuar fjalën Bektashi-jo me qëllim por nga pakujdesia.
Unë e dua këtë tarikat-Rifain nga shkaku se babai im ishte dervish 4o e ca vite në Teqen e Haxhi SHEJH iLJAZ SHEHUT  në Rahovec.Atë dashuri edhe unë e ndaj për atë edhe nga zemra ua kam kushtuar nga një poezi,babë e bir: HAXHI SHEJH iLJAZ SHEHU DHE HAXHI SHEJH BAKI SHEHU dhe një dervishëve të shumtë.Përshëndetje.

----------


## irfancana

SULLTANI YNË I BEKUAR

(Ilahi për Haxhi shejh Baki Shehu 1937-2002)



Ata sytë në çehren tënde
po shndërrisin si inxhi,
shikimi ytë dhe ajo mëndje
çdo dervishi n'zemër i rri!


Për n'amshim t'përcolli njerëzia
lotët e shpirtit s'kanë të ndalë,
në xhehnet t'çoi perëndia
e t'stolisi me nuri t'bardhë.


N'kupë të qiellit zëri jehoi
lutet njerëzia për t'madhin bir,
me besnikëri kjo trevë e nderoi
Shejh Bakinë,sulltan më t'mirë!


Po krenohet i gjithë Rahoveci
sulltan t'menqur që e ka rritë,
punoi me zell e gjithkah eci
e të lodhet,kurr s'ka dijt!


Përherë jemi n'rrugë të zotit
dhe i lutemi hiç pa nda',
s'na ndalë zhegu,as të ftohtit
t'forcojmë dinin n'këtë dynja.


Shejh Bakinë ne e madhërojmë
duke i kënduar ditë e natë,
me qeramet besën e forcojmë
gjithë këta dervishë,o janë ispatë!


Hej dervishë të përbetuar
duani sulltanin me sinqeritet,
çohu sulltan i ynë i bekuar
po t'kujtojmë si t'gjallë në jetë!

----------


## Bel ami

Une e ndryshova titullin,megjithese ketu eshte kendi i Bektashinjve, ka vend edhe per te tjeret.

----------

